# spring striper fishing in bays upnorth



## dirtyoldman (Dec 20, 2010)

how are the beaches and parking?


----------



## dirtyoldman (Dec 20, 2010)

Checked the back bays wedesday low tide they are acessible. will be fishing second week march.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I used to go fishing at Sandy Hook NJ bay, but it seems that is closed, for how long I do not know? What would be a good alternative location for bay and ocean fishing? I am North NJ, but like to fish in NJ only for the most part. 



dirtyoldman said:


> Checked the back bays wedesday low tide they are acessible. will be fishing second week march.


----------



## dirtyoldman (Dec 20, 2010)

Try the beaches before you reach sandy hook. send me pm and Iwill give locations.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Or if ya wan to come further South, there some good spots in my neck of the woods.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Rudedog, where do is the most northern part you go? ISBP?


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Old man I send you a PM.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

parkstreet1234 said:


> Rudedog, where do is the most northern part you go? ISBP?


Right now I go as far north as Ocean City. I'm lookin to get to LBI, Barnaget and so forth. But the Ole War Wagon is on its last leg so I'm nursin it as best I can.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> Or if ya wan to come further South, there some good spots in my neck of the woods.


RD,

Has the bay area been opened up at IBSP?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not sure Sandcrab. I'd hit up Fishbucket, that's in his neck of the woods.


----------



## dirtyoldman (Dec 20, 2010)

Sandcrab I don't think so alot of crap in bay.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Oyster creek is open, if you're looking to fish the bay.


----------

